# Live plants suitable for fire bellied toads!



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok, so after a million bromeliads, I've discovered they do nothing but die x_x

I really want their tank looking amazing and all kitted out with live plants etc, but I have no idea what ones would work best!!!

Any help would be great tar 

:notworthy:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

a couple of aquatic plants


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Specific plants would be very useful

Thanks


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

Might be asking the obvious here but are you using UV? if not they'l most likely require it.

other than that Bromeliads would more than likely get drowned in a Fire bellied toad tank, the only solution would be to plant them as epiphyte's.

Try devil's Ivy, thats probably more up your alley if you want a hardy nice looking water freindly yet terrestrial plant.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not using UV no, the toads are right opposite my window so get quite abit of light during the day.

But yes, I do like ivy and was wandering if it could go in my tank!

Thanks


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> I'm not using UV no


then you may strugle with most live plants



Bradders100 said:


> Ok, so after a million bromeliads, I've discovered they do nothing but die x_x


i disagree, my boomlaids are growing fab producing pup after pup, just need planting correctly and the right lighting.

i would stick to fully aquatic plants in a FBT tank, try dartfrog or your local fish store


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I work in a pet shop  So aquatic plants are easy to come by 

And I have a new tank and everything reserved ready to ppick up once i've been paid, so they will have a sexy new plnted out tank  with filtered water too ^^


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> I work in a pet shop  So aquatic plants are easy to come by
> 
> And I have a new tank and everything reserved ready to ppick up once i've been paid, so they will have a sexy new plnted out tank  with filtered water too ^^


expect to see some pics soon


----------

